# Banning members



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

If you had the powers of a SuperMod and could ban members....

Who would you ban and why?


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

LOL!  This thread has TROUBLE written all over it!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## derekisdman (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a strange feeling that Balla is gonna be very popular in this thread.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm having a hard time thinking of anyone I'd ban.  I love how laid back this site is...I'd hate to see it become the kind of place where people get banned all the time for bullshit reasons.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> I have a strange feeling that Balla is gonna be very popular in this thread.



Definitely 

I'm guessing that Balla, Johnny, and that Asspuncture will be very popular.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh...and that PreMier guy.  He's a fuckin asshole!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Definitely
> 
> I'm guessing that Balla, Johnny, and that Asspuncture will be very popular.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

I could never just pick one.

I have a wish list going!


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

This threads gonna be fun!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This threads gonna be fun!



  but leave PreMier alone.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> but leave PreMier alone.



What are you...his mommy???


----------



## Monolith (Jul 28, 2004)

Id ban Monstar for being so goddamn strong.  It's not fair.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 28, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> If you had the powers of a SuperMod and could ban members....
> 
> Who would you ban and why?




 Hint, hint 

I've seen so many people get banned on so many boards. You can see it coming a mile away.  Almost on their first or second post it's obvious they joined just to see how much they could get away with before they get banned.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 28, 2004)

ALBOB - That f*cking a$$hole is trouble to the nth degree.  He hasn't posted a single usefull thing in the entire time he's been a member and what little advice he has given hasn't been worth two warm shits.  He's NOT funny and the only time people laugh at his posts is when they recognize how STUPID he is.  Ban his stupid ass.   












There, beat ya' to it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/sadfawk.gif[/img2]


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What are you...his mommy???



oh settle down... there's nothing you can say or do to make me waste my imaginary banning powers on you.  so there.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> oh settle down... there's nothing you can say or do to make me waste my imaginary banning powers on you.  so there.



Oh!  Now I'm not _Worth_ banning!?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Oh!  Now I'm not _Worth_ banning!?



Oh you're DEFINITELY worth banning.  You're just not worth the effort it would take to explain why.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Oh you're DEFINITELY worth banning.  You're just not worth the effort it would take to explain why.



After all these years, thats the first time you've insulted me, Albob!  I feel so included!   U care...u really, really care!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> After all these years, thats the first time you've insulted me, Albob!  I feel so included!   U care...u really, really care!



That's the first time?  REALLY?  Damn man, I'm sorry.  I'll have to start making up for lost time.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Jul 28, 2004)

I have veto powers (did I forget to mention that?   )  Albob stays.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah...we need Albob so we can use his AARP card for discounts and shit.    Good call, Nike!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yeah...we need Albob so we can use his AARP card for discounts and shit.



   Game on!


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Stickboy (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm.

I think I'd ban myself


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd ban everyone except for myself, cuz thats who i like talking to the most...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I could never just pick one.
> 
> I have a wish list going!


Heh, we both do...and the list keeps getting longer.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

I WOULD BAN ALL THE PEOPLE WHO ARE WEIRD, B CUS(IN)
iTS  BETTER WITHOUT WEIRD PEOPLE
I HATE THOSE KIND OF POEOLEPLE :asspuncture:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

i would also banneded paople who make useless posts...


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

this thread is lots of trouble Nike, what are you trying to do, kick up shit??  I am not even going to say who I want banned b/c it will turn this thread into a flame war, and I have a headache already..lol


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 28, 2004)

i wonder what happened recently that prompted nikegurl to come up with this one?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> this thread is lots of trouble Nike, what are you trying to do, kick up shit??  I am not even going to say who I want banned b/c it will turn this thread into a flame war, and I have a headache already..lol


Lol, that's why I'm keeping my mouth shut. I'm just gonna say that my list is long and I continue to add to it.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Someone send me a link.  I dont know what you're talking about and need to get caught up.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> i would also banneded paople who make useless posts...



I would've been banned by post #5 when I started!    Useless posts?  I have a "useless diary"!


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2004)

> i wonder what happened recently that prompted nikegurl to come up with this one?



she just wishes she had more power than she does.. lol. its ok, we all do. ha ha


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Heh, we both do...and the list keeps getting longer.


Oompah Oompah Ompadity Doo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

quit being little bitches...she said post the person and why
just do it ya pussies


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 28, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> ALBOB - That f*cking a$$hole is trouble to the nth degree.  He hasn't posted a single usefull thing in the entire time he's been a member and what little advice he has given hasn't been worth two warm shits.  He's NOT funny and the only time people laugh at his posts is when they recognize how STUPID he is.  Ban his stupid ass.



This is the first time you and I have ever agree with one another.


(Just Kiddin')


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oompah Oompah Ompadity Doo


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Prince



The fact that there is no real member actually named Prince I am safe from being banned myself but at the same time enjoy in the festivities. Disclaimer done


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 29, 2004)

I wouldn't ban anyone.

We are all here for the same reasons to learn more about training, what is good for our bodies & what is not good for our bodies.

We are all here to trade information on what's worked & what's not.

Most importantly we are all here to help eachother.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Can you feel the love


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 29, 2004)

Albob because he is old.

Dero because he is a useless hippie.

david because he hasn't posted one of his world famous polls in at least a year.

Rissole because he has an Australian accent.

dg806 because he is da po-lice.

myCAT because cats suck ass and are only good for dropping off of buildings..

Cronno just for being Cronno

Robert Dimaggio because his wife is hot.

J'Bo just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

I wasnt banned by Dale, I dont know wheather thats a good thing now or not
<---------- But I still got banned


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd ban all you bastards that replied to this thread


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> This is the first time you and I have ever agree with one another.
> 
> 
> (Just Kiddin')



The list is pretty short, isn't it.  What are we up to now two, maybe three times we've actually agreed on something?  Oh well, at least we have found SOMETHING to agree on.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> I think I'd ban myself



Copy-cat.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Albob because he is old.



I'm gonna sue you for age discrimination.  Then I'm gonna get you banned for being ugly AND stupid.  Then I'm gonna go tell my mommy you're mean.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yeah...we need Albob so we can use his AARP card for discounts and shit.    Good call, Nike!!!


Good One!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Albob because he is old.
> 
> Dero because he is a useless hippie.
> 
> ...



DG scribbles.................(DM on shit list!)


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Prince
> The fact that there is no real member actually named Prince I am safe from being banned myself but at the same time enjoy in the festivities. Disclaimer done



good point, I think I will register one!


----------



## Prince (Jul 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> good point, I think I will register one!



Good job Robert!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2004)

Want someone banned?  Send me money and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

How much to ban that IAB character?


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 29, 2004)

Prince said:
			
		

> Good job Robert!



LMAO


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How much to ban that IAB character?



Hell, I'd chip in for that.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

Prince said:
			
		

> Good job Robert!



haha!! i wish i could do that


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How much to ban that IAB character?






Hmmm....I wonder if banning myself would work.  I don't see why not.  I can't update my own payroll record here at work...system securty does not allow it.  I wonder if Prince has security like that in place.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hmmm....I wonder if banning myself would work.  I don't see why not.  I can't update my own payroll record here at work...system securty does not allow it.  I wonder if Prince has security like that in place.



In your case, I'm sure he'd make an exception.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd like to ban all Red Sox fans so we won't have to listen to all that whining when October rolls around.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'd like to ban all Red Sox fans so we won't have to listen to all that whining when October rolls around.


Add another one to my list.   

YOU'RE BANNED!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'd like to ban all Red Sox fans so we won't have to listen to all that whining when October rolls around.



Yeah I hate those people.

Real Sox fans start whining in June.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'd like to ban all Red Sox fans so we won't have to listen to all that whining when October rolls around.



And to think I used to think you were a cool guy!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

why has only one person banned me so far??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 29, 2004)

This board is laid back.

I think more than one person has been banned, though.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yeah I hate those people.
> 
> Real Sox fans start whining in June.


Lets's see, they are 8 games back right now. By the end of September they should be..................what 18 back??


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Albob because he is old.
> 
> Dero because he is a useless hippie.
> 
> ...



Love the reasons    thanks for the reminder!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

I have already banned all the riff-raff.  It has been taken care of.  I even banned myself for starting trouble.  At least I am fair.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

I've noticed - and been meaning to tell you, good work P-funk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks.  I try.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd ban Vieope so that when he finally gets back from vacation he'll be like "Hey I wasn't even here how could I get banned."


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Rissole because he has an Australian accent.


Oi......... Crikey thats not too crash hot..... 

Ban Kuso!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Add another one to my list.
> 
> YOU'RE BANNED!



I've reached the pinnacle - banned by Jodi.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've reached the pinnacle - banned by Jodi.



don't get too carried away...i'm willing to bet you weren't first or even second (or third...) on her list.  

but still, not a bad accomplishment just the same.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> don't get too carried away...i'm willing to bet you weren't first or even second (or third...) on her list.
> 
> but still, not a bad accomplishment just the same.


  Ain't that the truth


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I bet topolo is on Jodi's #1 spot


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Prince said:
			
		

> Good job Robert!



This was confusing as hell in another thread...  Can you kill that, and make my name Prince


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet topolo is on Jodi's #1 spot


Ummmm.........he was.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Was?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 29, 2004)

i mean,  was this on ongoing thought of some duration or was it due to something recent?  

i'lll go with banning david as he plaigarized my use of the word ' interesting'....hehehe   it would have been alright had he at least put me down as the source but sheesh..  i got nuthin'...!  

( someone is bound to believe this to be a serious comment but to avoid the flame, i'll announce here and now that i am not being serious. )


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> i mean,  was this on ongoing thought of some duration or was it due to something recent?
> 
> i'lll go with banning david as he plaigarized my use of the word ' interesting'....hehehe   it would have been alright had he at least put me down as the source but sheesh..  i got nuthin'...!
> 
> ( someone is bound to believe this to be a serious comment but to avoid the flame, i'll announce here and now that i am not being serious. )



Totally not the person I thought you'd recommend banning!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 29, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> don't get too carried away...i'm willing to bet you weren't first or even second (or third...) on her list.



can the same person occupy positions 1 through 10 on a list of 10? 
jus wondering...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Totally not the person I thought you'd recommend banning!



some things ( and people ) are not worth the effort.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> i got nuthin'...!



Oh, that's just too easy.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 29, 2004)

I say ban all Bush supporters!!!  haha, yeah thats right, I said it bitches...lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone who says the Camaro is an 80's fad car.


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 29, 2004)

Id like to ban all decent and good looking men, as well as any with good personalities or senses of humor off the face of the earth. Maybe the women would finally adore and worship me in the way I plan to become accustomed to. 

Now Ive written two posts in a row talking about how much I sux  I'd say ban me but it looks like Albobs already taken that spot, and I dont wanna steal that from him; he deserves it more than I do.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Id like to ban all decent and good looking men, as well as any with good personalities or senses of humor off the face of the earth. Maybe the women would finally adore and worship me in the way I plan to become accustomed to.




Or they would all turn into dykes.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Ban rockgazer.  Every time I see her avi I get a boner...........and then have to go to meetings like that.   It is very embarrassing!!! (Although, if I get a promotion I may have to thank her.)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Ban rockgazer.  Every time I see her avi I get a boner...........and then have to go to meetings like that.   It is very embarrassing!!! (Although, if I get a promotion I may have to thank her.)


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Sure nobody wants to ban me.       Fine be that way.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I would ban Sapphire for not posting any of her avi pics in her gallery!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 30, 2004)

my pm box has been cleaned out, and I take paypal.

And Ris.......you better get yourself a back up account


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sure nobody wants to ban me.       Fine be that way.



Don't feel bad, I think plenty of us here would love to ban(g) you.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad, I think plenty of us here would love to ban(g) you.


I think the only exercise you ever get is whacking it.   

Do you have anything good to add to this board besides how fucking horny you are all the time?  You truly make yourself look pathetic and hard up.

I know  I'm probably making another enemy.  I guess I just get tired of seeing the same pathetic things all the time and sometimes I don't know when to keep my own mouth shut.  Such is life, I'm in a pissy mood today and I don't care!


----------



## moon (Jul 30, 2004)

do not think much...just ban me!!! I am supposed to be the alleged racist here. 
And I got two warnings for my avator   and is deleted now . Whenever I comment...people get more chauvinistic. For me this nazi symbol looks awesome. Maybe because I am not offended by it and I am not nazi.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think the only exercise you ever get is whacking it.
> 
> Do you have anything good to add to this board besides how fucking horny you are all the time?  You truly make yourself look pathetic and hard up.
> 
> I know  I'm probably making another enemy.  I guess I just get tired of seeing the same pathetic things all the time and sometimes I don't know when to keep my own mouth shut.  Such is life, I'm in a pissy mood today and I don't care!



Lighten up.  And no, you haven't made an enemy.  I'm not that sensetive.(Except in one, special place.  )


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> do not think much...just ban me!!! I am supposed to be the alleged racist here.
> And I got two warnings for my avator   and is deleted now . Whenever I comment...people get more chauvinistic. For me this nazi symbol looks awesome. Maybe because I am not offended by it and I am not nazi.



Most people (including myself) are not big fans of nazis or their symbols.  Sorry (I think it might have something to do with a War they were _involved_ with and a few atrocities that they may have commited.) Silly us.  

On the other hand, your sig kicks ass.  
Marylin Manson!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think the only exercise you ever get is whacking it.
> 
> Do you have anything good to add to this board besides how fucking horny you are all the time?  You truly make yourself look pathetic and hard up.
> 
> I know  I'm probably making another enemy.  I guess I just get tired of seeing the same pathetic things all the time and sometimes I don't know when to keep my own mouth shut.  Such is life, I'm in a pissy mood today and I don't care!



Are you ragging it or something, sheesh.  Maybe the Blue moon has amplified your cycle.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

That was just wrong


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 30, 2004)

how about if we ban everyone over the age of 42? that puts albob at the top of the list


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think the only exercise you ever get is whacking it.
> 
> Do you have anything good to add to this board besides how fucking horny you are all the time?  You truly make yourself look pathetic and hard up.
> 
> I know  I'm probably making another enemy.  I guess I just get tired of seeing the same pathetic things all the time and sometimes I don't know when to keep my own mouth shut.  Such is life, I'm in a pissy mood today and I don't care!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

She was kind of mean, wasn't she?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I think she *hates* you!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I think she *hates* you!!!



Think she'd actually ban me, if she could?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

So what............If I did have that monthly thing they yeah, this would be the time.  

DEAL WITH IT!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Jodi, let's kiss and make up.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2004)

Max, the only way to fix this is to make a smart sexual remark toward jodi!

Pleeeaase do it.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, let's kiss and make up.




Damn...you're quick!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Max, the only way to fix this is to make a smart sexual remark toward jodi!
> 
> Pleeeaase do it.


I'm trying not to..........but the temptation is definitely there.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

Max - its all good.  Well, it will be anyway when I stop being such a bitch today.  So when I feel like being nice again I may even apologize.  

I even pulled a nutty on my boss today and told him I quit and was going to find a new job   Of course that wasn't true as I'm still at work.




			
				largepkg said:
			
		

> Max, the only way to fix this is to make a smart sexual remark toward jodi!
> 
> Pleeeaase do it.


  Don't even go there.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Max - its all good.  Well, it will be anyway when I stop being such a bitch today.  So when I feel like being nice again I may even apologize.
> 
> I even pulled a nutty on my boss today and told him I quit and was going to find a new job   Of course that wasn't true as I'm still at work.
> 
> ...


It's cool, we've all had days like that.  (Of coarse I don't usually get 5 of those in a row, but..... )


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't even go there.





Rutroo Raggy, I think I woke the sleeping giant.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Rutroo Raggy, I think I woke the sleeping giant.



Fucknut.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 30, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> how about if we ban everyone over the age of 42? that puts albob at the top of the list



i cant believe i didnt get more support on this 1.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fucknut.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

I learn from the best


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fucknut.




I officially from henceforth chose to be called Senior Fucknut. 

Thanks PreMier!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I officially from henceforth chose to be called Senior Fucknut.
> 
> Thanks PreMier!


  What have I started?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I officially from henceforth chose to be called Senior Fucknut.
> 
> Thanks PreMier!




Hey, if he gets to be senior Fucknut, can i be junior fucknut?
pretty please with a "cherry" on top


----------



## thickone (Jul 30, 2004)

I feel the prince should be banned.Why?We're both Italian,but he's better looking,better built,and more successful,and I'm jealous plus a bit shallow I must say.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 31, 2004)

I'd ban myself


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think the only exercise you ever get is whacking it.
> 
> Do you have anything good to add to this board besides how fucking horny you are all the time?  You truly make yourself look pathetic and hard up.
> 
> I know  I'm probably making another enemy.  I guess I just get tired of seeing the same pathetic things all the time and sometimes I don't know when to keep my own mouth shut.  Such is life, I'm in a pissy mood today and I don't care!




I was PMSing yesterday too jodi!  MEN dont understand!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I was PMSing yesterday too jodi!  MEN dont understand!




I tried to understand, but every time I went in for a closer look I get a whack in the head.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I was PMSing yesterday too jodi!  MEN dont understand!


 
If you find one that does....................be weary.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> how about if we ban everyone over the age of 42? that puts albob at the top of the list



I am not OVER 42.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> If you find one that does....................be weary.



weary or wary?  which did you mean?   

and by the way, pretending to be a new age sensitive male will not get you any extra...


----------



## kvyd (Aug 2, 2004)

^^^^^,


It might get you stereotyped as a homosexual, thats what it might get ya.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 2, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> weary or wary?  which did you mean?
> 
> and by the way, pretending to be a new age sensitive male will not get you any extra...



wary


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 2, 2004)

LOl This thread turned into a big ass kissing festival


----------



## largepkg (Aug 2, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> LOl This thread turned into a big ass kissing festival



Isn't that right up your alley?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 2, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> LOl This thread turned into a big ass kissing festival


True.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 2, 2004)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Isn't that right up your alley?


tossed not kissed


----------



## largepkg (Aug 2, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> tossed not kissed




 I've just been violated!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 4, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> ^^^^^,
> 
> 
> It might get you stereotyped as a homosexual, thats what it might get ya.




lol


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

Its true though I find when ever i try to be "sensitive" 9 times out of 8 the girl is like what the hell is wrong with you "fruity".


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Its true though I find when ever i try to be "sensitive" 9 times out of 8 the girl is like what the hell is wrong with you "fruity".


But at least you can wow her with your math skills.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 4, 2004)

I heard someone say 400 times out of 10, and that type of saying has stuck with me.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 4, 2004)

Big Ban for Me I'm just so full of it today...  and maybe many other days too...


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I could never just pick one.
> 
> I have a wish list going!



Why did I just look over my shoulder for Jodi??? lol


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Albob because he is old.
> 
> Dero because he is a useless hippie.
> 
> ...



Well FUQ YOU DALE... I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DIDN'T THINK ENOUGH TO ADD ME TO THAT LIST!!! And I thought we were bros and you wouldn't even ban me.  You suck.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Seriously though...5 pages of whoring by you people and not one of you made a serious post to the original question.  Who would you ban?  Don't be pussies stand up and be heard. here is your chance to just say a name of someone you would like to see out of here.  DO IT!!!  Don't be afraid of the Reaper of true life banishment here.  Prince won't ban you for speaking your mind.
I'll go 1st since your all candy asses.
I'd ban Kuso.   I don't like him and he doesn't like me.  In the real world, face to face there would be a physical confrontation without question. 
And  I'm sure he would certainly have me as well since he has already PMed me stating he would ban (or have me banned) if I ever spoke to him again. 

So there you go People.  I answered honestly for me and Kuso.  Now step up to the plate and show us who has balls.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 8, 2004)

alright Fire, you _know_ your boy GR has the fortitude to speak his mind so here goes. I'd ban
-Randy b/c he is a closet fag who never contributes anything meaningful except little dancing babys and gay shit like that
-Ocean Dude b/c he is a pompous know it all bitch made motha fucka that needs to get slapped
-Rich46yo who may be the biggest closeminded patronizing asshole I have ever seen. he is completely incapable of stepping outside his little box
-Johnnny for more than obvious reasons. he is so out of touch with reality every thread he is in turns to shit and he doesn't realize its his fault.

thats my list Fire. I had the balls, who else does? lol
..oh yeah and a big FUQ to all you bitches on my list. none of you bitches could last 10 minutes in the gym with GR. ha ha ha. i'm out


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

I would Ban Pmor1 for sexual harrassment!!  How's that for being blunt?!?!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh DAMN HERE WE GO.  2 REAL MEN STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE AND CALLED IT THE WAY THEY SEE IT.   

GMAN, always have your back bro you know that man.  
David,  yea man I add Pmor to my list as well for the same and obvious reasons.  He is a stalker.  (although he did offer to make me lunch and drive it all the way here to work for me one night). That was kinda nice but.........OH MAN what am I saying..   YES HE  MUST BE BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## Rich46yo (Aug 8, 2004)

I was wondering when I was going to make this list. gr81..........well, what can I say about you? You ARE truly an asshole........................big kisses  ..............Rich


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Rich calling him a name only isn't playing by the rules. hahahaha  
 Question is. Who would you ban?    You need to answer in a full sentence. Here I'll help ya.
I, Rich45yo being of sound mind and body would ban Gr8 because he shows me no love and he is an asshole and I don't like the way he dresses.   hahahaha

Ya see it's because Gr8's an asshole at times that I like him. He calls it as "he" sees it.  Just to understand that I don't know you in the least so have no opinion of you positive or negative. In fact I love your Avi pic.  Gotta respect that.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I was wondering when I was going to make this list. gr81..........well, what can I say about you? You ARE truly an asshole........................big kisses  ..............Rich



I got your back bro

and i might even give you a reach-around to get your front too


----------



## gr81 (Aug 8, 2004)

lets just say that Rich is deep throating Bush's cock so hardcore that his nose is touchin his stomach.. ha ha


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> David,  yea man I add Pmor to my list as well for the same and obvious reasons.  He is a stalker.  (although he did offer to make me lunch and drive it all the way here to work for me one night). That was kinda nice but.........OH MAN what am I saying..   YES HE  MUST BE BANNED!!!!!!



When did he offer that?  Yeah, I guess you could say he's  a real "sweetheart" and stuff but you know what?  Aaahh... never mind.  I wonder if he's ASSPUNCTURE???  For your sake, Firestorm, let's hope not because if you allowed Pmor/Asspuncture to bring you that lunch...  allI can see is PMOR1/ASSPUNCTURE lying on the floor knocked out cold because he wanted to demonstrate why they call him that and then you knocked him out real hard!!!!  

Yeah, BAN THEM BOTH!!!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

So Ass. on a serious note....I've been reading alot of posts on here this evening from you and about you. So what is the true story?  Are you a flamer(gay)? (as Sinfeld would say: not that there is anything wrong with that).  I'm just trying to figure out why so many people dislike you.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> So Ass. on a serious note....I've been reading alot of posts on here this evening from you and about you. So what is the true story?  Are you a flamer(gay)? (as Sinfeld would say: not that there is anything wrong with that).  I'm just trying to figure out why so many people dislike you.



in all honesty, i have been trying to find an answer for that very question.

I feel i am pretty upbeat and light hearted, just here to have fun and laugh with everyone...

for what its worth answering, i am so secure in my heterosexuality that it doesnt bother me to joke about homosex, are have people think i am homo.  I simply find it funny, and at the same time respect gay people and their right to do so. 

thanks for asking such a clear, level headed question


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> When did he offer that?  Yeah, I guess you could say he's  a real "sweetheart" and stuff but you know what?  Aaahh... never mind.  I wonder if he's ASSPUNCTURE???  For your sake, Firestorm, let's hope not because if you allowed Pmor/Asspuncture to bring you that lunch...  allI can see is PMOR1/ASSPUNCTURE lying on the floor knocked out cold because he wanted to demonstrate why they call him that and then you knocked him out real hard!!!!
> 
> Yeah, BAN THEM BOTH!!!


 
Oh hell David, it wouldn't be the 1st time I had to lay down the gauntlet for such illict offenses to my person.  I must admit I do get a personnel satisfaction from administering pain to blatent homosexuals that presume they can do or say whatever they wish to handsome guys like myself and think they can get away with it.  They must be taught a lesson each and every time they make such advances on normal people such as yourself and I.  Word


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

so wait, what am i delivering and whjos physically assaulting me now?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> in all honesty, i have been trying to find an answer for that very question.
> 
> I feel i am pretty upbeat and light hearted, just here to have fun and laugh with everyone...
> 
> ...



I feel your pain.  Many people on here fail to comprehend my humor as well.  And to think I've been here to several years, you would think they would sooner or later figure me out  juuuuuusst a bit but some people are so fuqing dumb they couldn't figure their way out of a paper bag.  Be yourself man and have fun. Sooner or later they will lighten up on ya.  And if they don't then just keep a log of who to just ignore.  Post selectively and disregard the ignorance.   
I vote to ban you as well just for fun and because my list only has 2 people on it. hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> so wait, what am i delivering and whjos physically assaulting me now?



Not you...some blatant homosexual Pmor1 that used to hit on Dave and I all the time in PMs.   I'm not even getting into that. lol


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Not you...some blatant homosexual Pmor1 that used to hit on Dave and I all the time in PMs.   I'm not even getting into that. lol


haha nice, lucky bastard


i can at least confidently say i havent pm'd any dudes here...although scott in that cowboy hat yowsa


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

OH and PS.  I don't give a fuq what anybody but my friends think about me either.  My friends list on here is not very large but it consist of the right people so that is all that matters.  Right David, GOPRO, Rissole, Tank, Rock, Jbo???  hahaha  (a few others but you get the idea).


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Oh hell David, it wouldn't be the 1st time I had to lay down the gauntlet for such illict offenses to my person.  I must admit I do get a personnel satisfaction from administering pain to blatent homosexuals that presume they can do or say whatever they wish to handsome guys like myself and think they can get away with it.  They must be taught a lesson each and every time they make such advances on normal people such as yourself and I.  Word



I hear yaon that.  I guess I've been fortunate enough not to have any gay men face to face try anything.  I live here in S. FLA so it kinda goes like this.

0-1,000 which means I've encountered that many and not one has said anything to me and I knew they were gay.  This is one statistic I CAN LIVE with!

Oh well, I have nothing against gays because either my bosses or President's of companies have been gay.  The only advantage I had with that was that they were more understanding towards any rpoblems or personal issues that I needed time off immediately or to leave early!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't know who Scott is but treat him like a prison bitch.  Slap a wig on him and make him scream for his momma in the dark. Let him leave with the:  "I just got pumped by the neighbors dog look on his face". hahahaha


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Not you...some blatant homosexual Pmor1 that used to hit on Dave and I all the time in PMs.   I'm not even getting into that. lol




USED TO???  Shall I forward over the evil email he sent me last week?  Oh rats, it's on my computer in Lauderdale as evidence if something should happen to me!


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I don't know who Scott is but treat him like a prison bitch.  Slap a wig on him and make him scream for his momma in the dark. Let him leave with the:  "I just got pumped by the neighbors dog look on his face". hahahaha




Isn't he a moderator here??


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> OH and PS.  I don't give a fuq what anybody but my friends think about me either.  My friends list on here is not very large but it consist of the right people so that is all that matters.  Right David, GOPRO, Rissole, Tank, Rock, Jbo???  hahaha  (a few others but you get the idea).



Cool lists!!  I 've been so awol'd with my new project that I haven't said boo to anyone in the way I used to!!!  

Just postin' boh lives that I attempt to live with the minimal hours of sleep that I get, lately.  Except for this week.  I'm partially on business in C.FLA!!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I hear yaon that.  I guess I've been fortunate enough not to have any gay men face to face try anything.  I live here in S. FLA so it kinda goes like this.
> 
> 0-1,000 which means I've encountered that many and not one has said anything to me and I knew they were gay.  This is one statistic I CAN LIVE with!
> 
> ...



Same here I have nothing against gays in general. Only the pushy ones as stated above.  Hell I even had a training partner for a short period that was gay.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Dave, I haven't been here hardly at all in months myself. The place died somewhat over the past few months where seeing my friends such as you are concerned. It just hasn't been the same for me as of late. I miss you guys and J'BO!!!! Plus I like yourself have been overwhelmed with home responsibilities as well as a new job.(promotion). Very little time to post here anymore.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Isn't he a moderator here??



Looks like EVERYBODY is a moderator here anymore! hahahaha   I think there are moderators moderating moderators here now. hahahaha    

Just a JOKE Robert  (well sort of... you got at least one squirley looking dude moderating here that doesn't look like he even works out)


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> USED TO???  Shall I forward over the evil email he sent me last week?  Oh rats, it's on my computer in Lauderdale as evidence if something should happen to me!



NO fuqing way Dave!!!!  Ya poor bastard.  He still hounding you?  Luckily for me I haven't heard from him in like 8 months.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

Asspuncture For Moderator 04'


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> The place died somewhat over the past few months.



If you're referring to this board *not hardly*, our membership and post count is as strong as ever. I could post real stats for you, but won't waste my time.

Although things always change a bit in the summer, many members that are students leave school and do not get online again until the fall.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I don't give a fuq what anybody but my friends think about me either.



you actually have friends? 










I  love giving you shit.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If you're referring to this board *not hardly*, our membership and post count is as strong as ever. I could post real stats for you, but won't waste my time.
> 
> Although things always change a bit in the summer, many members that are students leave school and do not get online again until the fall.



Fair enough RD. Let me reiterate that comment.  "My little click" is not what it used to be.  I've come on here quite frequently up to a month or 2 ago and rarely found those I've conversed with on a daily basis online. I can't remember the last time I spoke to J'bo for example.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you actually have friends?
> 
> 
> Excuse me ROBERT????  Are you NOT my friend?????????
> ...



Oh I know you do big guy and for some fuqed up reason when you give it out I have a good time with it.  (usually)  

by the way, I've seen your pics man and you look stoked.  Excellent work man.  
lastly,  You wife as well is exceptional.  I saw a few pics of her and was amazed!  How the hell did you land her??  Did you lie and tell her you were rich or something?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

okay, that might be true...people come and go, I've seen this go on now for the past 3 years. 

but your favorite (me) is always here for you!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> by the way, I've seen your pics man and you look stoked.  Excellent work man.
> lastly,  You wife as well is exceptional.  I saw a few pics of her and was amazed!  How the hell did you land her??  Did you lie and tell her you were rich or something?



thanks, as far as the wife, it's all about my charming personality.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

RD, we have had our differences in the past but I do very much respect you as well as your forum.  If I didn't I wouldn't be here.  I heard there is actually another bodybuilding forum on the net so I'd go there if I didn't like it here. Your still number one in my book.  But don't take this as me sucking up cause I'll still verbally fight with you later on some other topic.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> thanks, as far as the wife, it's all about my charming personality.



WEll I'd love to thow a dig at that one BUT... I have to admit, you keep your calm and cool much better then I'd ever do on here, expecially having to deal with Ass#$les such as me on a reg basis.    So you MUST have something there in regards to personality.   but seriously that's the last fuqing nice thing I'm saying about you tonight.  Shit I haven't said that many nice things about you since I"ve known you.  hahahaha


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Dave, I haven't been here hardly at all in months myself.  The place died somewhat over the past few months. It just hasn't been the same Plus I like yourself have been overwhelmed with home responsibilities as well as a new job.(promotion).  Very little time to post here anymore.




I noticed!!    Congrats on your promotion, man!!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks M8.    

Oh and I edited that "died" statement in the original Post.  I reread it and it was offensive to RD.  I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If you're referring to this board *not hardly*, our membership and post count is as strong as ever.




I agree there!  For a month and a half I couldn't post and in then, next thing  you know, there are hordes of new people!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

I agree Dave and I hate change. I think all new people should be banned. hahahaha


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

alright I just checked some stats...

new members: *550 per month* (the average for 6 months)

posts per month: *28,000 per month* (the average for 6 months)


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Very amazing Stats RD. Excellent news without a doubt. I very much doubt any of the other forums can boast such numbers.  I find the post count VERY Impressive expecially since guys like DAVID haven't been here whoring it up with 5,000 posts a weekend. hahahaha    Good work RD.  New Forum look is awesome as well.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I agree Dave and I hate change. I think all new people should be banned. hahahaha



why the change? As long as you still have your group then everything should be just peachy unless we all fall out!    Which would NEVER happen!


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> alright I just checked some stats...
> 
> new members: *550 per month* (the average for 6 months)
> 
> posts per month: *28,000 per month* (the average for 6 months)




Wow!!!    How is that in comparison to the other boards?  BB.com and everyone's favorite, MM.com!


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Well David as I stated,  none of us seem to ever be on at the same time anymore!  I can't tell you the last time I've seen GP, J'bo, Tank, GR8  or even yourself online when I was here.  Very depressing from my standpoint.  Believe it or not I miss talking to all you guys man.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> .  I find the post count VERY Impressive expecially since guys like DAVID haven't been here whoring it up with 5,000 posts a weekend. hahahaha



I almost missed that!!!  Yeah, just think, wt/ people like Crash and I acting like "tards", Prince can say that 99.9% is of worthy posts relating to BB, Fitness & Health.  Then, comes along a post with a title, "Any hot guys..."

Ban that dude!  Just kidding!  :loll:


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow!!!    How is that in comparison to the other boards?  BB.com and everyone's favorite, MM.com!



oh heavens Dave.......BITE YOUR TOUNGE..(or in this case your typing fingers).   Dont even mention that one will ya!!!  Edit and delete that place bro. (the one that starts with M)  hahahahaha
(what a slum)  That place is like Harlem ghetto compared to any other bb forum site on the net.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Well David as I stated,  none of us seem to ever be on at the same time anymore!  I can't tell you the last time I've seen GP, J'bo, Tank, GR8  or even yourself online when I was here.  Very depressing from my standpoint.  Believe it or not I miss talking to all you guys man.



You know, besides the obvious mentionables, one guy who used to make me laugh because we'd always burn his ears was Leanr76r  something like that!  Who else?  Aahhh, screw it, it would be a long ass list and take me 10 years to do!!!

Yeah, this weekend was slow, that's for sure.  Out of all the weekends I get free to visit...............   oh well.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow!!!    How is that in comparison to the other boards?  BB.com and everyone's favorite, MM.com!



I am sure no comparison to bb.com and elitefitness (they are huge), but mm.com is DEAD.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

yea Dave that list is long. there were some funny ass posters here.  I actually miss Satan posting on here.  Without all his senseless posts to trash it give us little to trash!!! hahahaha    Speaking of which, whatever happened to Crash? He just vanished.  He was a fun guy.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

DERO went MIA as well.  Our old hippie friend.  Haven't spoken to him in months either.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

Dero pops in every once in awhile.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I am sure no comparison to bb.com and elitefitness (they are huge), but mm.com is DEAD.


 
Well I've never even heard of elitefitness until now so they can't be that huge.  
BB.com is OK but I found them boring quite frequently and haven't stopped by there in like 2 months.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Dero pops in every once in awhile.



Does he?  wow I'd love to catch him.  I hope he is riding alot.  I know I"m not.  I haven't hit a bike trail once this summer. Very depressing.  I know he'd have some good ride stories for me though.  Damn hippie.  I miss him.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Well I've never even heard of elitefitness until now so they can't be that huge.



really? one of the biggest and oldest actually.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Well here is the story in a nutshell Robert.  I found this site by accident originally looking for Ironman magazine.  Well I popped in here and from day one really had a great time here and in fact the 1st year I was addicted to this forum posting up a storm maybe even 2 years of heavy posting. I had no reason to look for any other forums.  Everything I ever needed I got here.  To date, the very best routine I have ever used I've gotten from here.  All the supplement questions and information on all the new stuff...I got here.  Hell man, up until I started here the only supplements I really gave any thought to were Creatine and Glutamine.  I was very behind the times on that topic and the same in my training phylosophies.  I was one of those (arnold) type trainers what felt more was always best.  Now I haven't done roids since 1989 so I obviously wasn't seeing the gains I had gotten back in those days with that rigourous routine but that was all I knew and all I believed in.  I haven't felt this good of in my opinion looked this good in a very long time.  So I owe everything to this forum and the people here.  With that in mind, I am a FIRM believer in LOYALTY and don't believe in biting the hand that feeds you so I won't leave here or go elsewhere until I piss you off enough with my bullshit posts for you to ban me. In all honesty, I have visited BB.com and only again by accident.  I was there due to their store.  Saw the site went in and posted a few times but nothing worthwhile.  I'd say I have a post count over there under 40 and that is over a 6 month period.  So to end this little ode to IM.com, I finish by saying this is home and home I stay until I'm no longer welcomed.


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> oh heavens Dave.......BITE YOUR TOUNGE..(or in this case your typing fingers).   Dont even mention that one will ya!!!  Edit and delete that place bro. (the one that starts with M)  hahahahaha
> (what a slum)  That place is like Harlem ghetto compared to any other bb forum site on the net.



Edit I will not!  

I knew it would stir you up bc/ of your pure hatred towards them!


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> yea Dave that list is long. there were some funny ass posters here.  I actually miss Satan posting on here.  Without all his senseless posts to trash it give us little to trash!!! hahahaha    Speaking of which, whatever happened to Crash? He just vanished.  He was a fun guy.



He was on last night I believe??


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2004)

.....oompa loompa......   Jodi knows what I mean.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> .....oompa loompa......   Jodi knows what I mean.


   I've been waiting for you to chime in


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2004)

LOL, I figured you knew what I was thinking and it wasn't worth a PM.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> LOL, I figured you knew what I was thinking and it wasn't worth a PM.


  I thought of you after the first post


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I thought of you after the first post



Heh. We're evil.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)




----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Dave did you ever get the feeling that someone is making smart azz remarks about you without actually making them?   Someone above being evil by saying oompa loompa?  Yeaa that is pure evil. hahahaha  I may not sleep tonight.  
Aggie, if you have something to say say it.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

The only thing I can figure is Jodi and aggi feel one of us or both(probably me) is on thier Ban Wish List.  I'm only going by their secret notes and smiley wink faces etc and this post:
Quote:
Originally Posted by Jodi
I could never just pick one.

I have a wish list going!  

Heh, we both do...and the list keeps getting longer.  
**********
This was followed by the now top secret code:  oopa doopa doo(however it's spelled)  and smiley face wink.   
So if this is the case I say  BAN THIS==>   
If it is NOT the case then disregard and move along.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

I'd ban Firestorm and David for whoring up this thread.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Dave did you ever get the feeling that someone is making smart azz remarks about you without actually making them?   Someone above being evil by saying oompa loompa?  Yeaa that is pure evil. hahahaha  I may not sleep tonight.
> Aggie, if you have something to say say it.



*Who* is "aggie" and *what* is a "oompa-loompa".  Last thing I heard closely to resemble that language was either in the Deep woods of Africa or a cavemen!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> The only thing I can figure is Jodi and aggi feel one of us or both(probably me) is on thier Ban Wish List.  I'm only going by their secret notes and smiley wink faces etc and this post:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jodi
> I could never just pick one.
> ...



 Inside joke between me and Jodi and it has nothing to do with you or David.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> *Who* is "aggie" and *what* is a "oompa-loompa".  Last thing I heard closely to resemble that language was either in the Deep woods of Africa or a cavemen!


Have you ever seen Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory? That's where the Oompa Loompas come in.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory? That's where the Oompa Loompas come in.



I know but I had to give you a "little back" bc/ Firestorm and I are brother-like so I put in my $.02.    BTW, I know what an "aggie" is.... All one has to do is to check out those hot-bod photos in your gallery!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I know but I had to give you a "little back" bc/ Firestorm and I are brother-like so I put in my $.02.    BTW, I know what an "aggie" is.... All one has to do is to check out those hot-bod photos in your gallery!


Lol. And thanks for the compliments..


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you doubling your pleasure with double postings?    That should be grounds for being banned!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

Oops. Deleted lol.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Well I still say Ban aggies and Jodi for quoting "purple midgets from willy wonkas chocolate factory"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

Fire - where the heck have you been?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey baby!!!!  I've been keeping REALLY busy with this new position at work as well as home life keeping me hopping.  I rarely have time to post here as of late but as soon as the kids are back in school, I should be able to post more again.  How have you been Babs????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 20, 2004)

New position?  Do share! 

I've been alright.  Back to dieting and soon to be in a gym.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Well I was promoted out of the ranks and into management.  IT department for a major business publication.    I've had a horrible summer where training is concerned. I actually just started back up last week.  1st week I hit every bodypart once since the end of June.  I'm down to 190.  I can't believe it.  I was at 218 in June.  Well back to the grind stone as they say.


----------



## heeholler (Aug 24, 2004)

No one here really that I can see to be banned, since a few are wise asses but no real trouble makers that I can see. I have had to ban people [I am mod on another site] but those were extreme issues, and for the most part I wouldnt ban a person just for being argumentive or unrully or just cause the person is not popular and unliked for what they say or do on site. Freedom of speech still rules.


----------



## pmech (Sep 26, 2004)

I will resucitate this thread and say

*User*: Johnny
*Reason*: Because he is absolute fuquad


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

I dunno,  Johnny never hurt anyone.  I don't remember any of his posts that I found offensive.  Not saying they aren't there, I just never read one.  

I'd like to add a few new ones but I can't stand em so badly that I blocked their names out of my memory.  I can only say they are 2 skinny little dorks that are real wise asses and I'd like to do more then just ban them, I'd like to bitch slap the shit out of them.  One of them has a face that resembles that cartoon figure  "Droopy Dog"  The 100 pound geek also likes to pretend he is a gang banger by posting dorky pics of himself using this hand gesture,      Check pics of some of the newbies and you'll figure out who it is.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 26, 2004)

pmech



> I will resucitate this thread and say
> 
> User: Johnny
> Reason: Because he is absolute fuquad



He's just mad that I believe helmet to helmet hits in football are avoidable & he's also mad that I support & enjoy the CFL.

He can't accept my opinions regarding helmet to helmet hits.

I know many football players & even had the opportunity to meet some NFL players who also agree that helmet to helmet hits are avoidable as they usually happen when it's a jerk of a player such as Bill Romanowski who's just trying to be a jerk & hurt someone when it isn't needed.

You can avoid it these hits if you pay attention. Except for this one highschool incident, I haven't seen any helmet to helmet hits so far at any level.

As for banning ppl, I wouldn't ban anyone as we are all here to learn about training & dieting & so on from one another. Just sometimes ppl have opinions on different issues that not everybody will agree on.

In that case what we need to do is accept ppl's opinions before chidish shenanigans occur such as insult match's.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 26, 2004)

Firestorm



> I dunno,  Johnny never hurt anyone.  I don't remember any of his posts
> that I found offensive.  Not saying they aren't there, I just never
> read one.



Thanks for the kind words. But one thing is that what one person might find offensive, someone else might not.

But the ppl on forums I can't stand is ppl that come onto threads when they see an individual who is being given a hard time & they just want to dig the nail in deeper. I could name a few ppl but I won't.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 26, 2004)

i used to think johnnny was a little defensive at first but i have nothing against him now. he is simply here for the reasons the rest of us are. we just have to accept each others differences. i respect anyone who can bring even the slighest bit of knowledge to this board. everyones small input makes this site successful as a whole.

banning people ... hmmm ... 1 person comes to mind and he probably knows who he is. i dont beat around the bush when i respond to his posts.


----------



## madden player (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ...everyones small input makes this site successful as a whole..


 ...Let's ban the Canadians...we are such an unruly bunch.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Firestorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Johnny what I really meant is.. you always can tell right away who the trouble makers are.  Those that come into a thread to just down right bash the thread or someone for their beliefs on that subject.  

for example.   If I were to say.   I want Bush to win.
Joe blow says:  Fire you have no fuqing clue what your talking about.  Bush is a pussie and anyone that votes for Bush is a pussie too.


It's people and crap like that I have no tollerance for.  Speak your mind and your opinion but respect others.     
please I'm getting flashbacks here now so I'm ending this.  hahahaha


----------



## V Player (Sep 26, 2004)

Ban johnny??


Wow......well, you guys know that I used to not be able to stand him and was very vocal about it. Probably too vocal. 

But guess what? One day I said "lemme see if this cat is really a fuqwad" and I PMd him with a simple question. Now a REAL fuqwad would have responded negatively, but with good reason seeing as how I was a fuqwad to him first. Johnny, on the other hand, responded like there had never been anything wrong between us. Didnt bring up one negative issue. I think that says volumes right there. We've been cool ever since.


Now my question is: can you guys honestly tell me that as mad as he drives you with his persistance, he hasnt kinda grown on ya? I mean....c'mon.... you cant HONESTLY hate someone who is so "entetaining" with his persitance. Yes I know he's had a few threads locked but he's never really done anything offensive in the true sense of the word. Every one of his threads has been made with good intentions. So no, even though Im not a "real" member here, I dont see a need in banning him. What I do see a need for is people getting to know him.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> ...Let's ban the Canadians...we are such an unruly bunch.




ya know I almost said HELL YEA lets ban all you guys and gals and then I immediately remembered that J'Bo is Canadian SO to keep her,, we'll JUST have to live with the rest of ya!!!!!    Sorry bro,, ya gotta stay.
hahahahaha


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 26, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ban johnny??
> 
> 
> Wow......well, you guys know that I used to not be able to stand him and was very vocal about it. Probably too vocal.
> ...



i think you misread the last 2 posts metal. we dont want to ban johnnny. we both said we both respect johnnny now. johnnny is just the type of person who can very easily be taken the wrong way. i agree he is a cool guy and brings knowledge to this site.  johnnny aint as cool as me ..... but hes cool enough.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i respect anyone who can bring even the slighest bit of knowledge to this board. everyones small input makes this site successful as a whole.



i felt compelled to add to my post. i respect anyone who comes to this site to learn about bb and fitness. obviously newbs dont typically bring much knowledge to the table but i respect them just the same. what i dont respect is people who want to be "spoon fed" or dont want to do their homework.


----------



## V Player (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i felt compelled to add to my post. i respect anyone who comes to this site to learn about bb and fitness. obviously newbs dont typically bring much knowledge to the table but i respect them just the same. what i dont respect is people who want to be "spoon fed" or dont want to do their homework.


Concurred. We have that problem everywhere, it seems.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> pmech
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not taking sides on this topic but I would like to speak of my own personnal experiences regarding helmet to helmet hits.  I played football in high school and College and I was a mean nasty player....(not dirty, just vicious).  My goal as a Defensive lineman was not only to get to the QB or a ball carrier but to administer as much pain and intimidation as possible to my opponent lined up across from me....doing so made it easier to be successful at my main goal(s),,QB sacks or getting to the ball carrier behind the line of scrimage.  One of my tactics to abuse my foe on the other side was after the snap to reach up grab my own face guard and deliver a crushing head to head blow to my victim.  It intimidates without a doubt and it HURTS.  I can still visualize that look on their face after those hits.... the eyes rollilng etc.  It was a mean nasty move and YES... I also ended many games with headaches from Hell.  Can helmet to helmet hits be dangerous?  I say without a question,,YES.  I know how it felt without even getting a running start and it was mind crushing.  When your opponent (a ball carrier) drop their heads to get push for that extra yard and you drop yours to lay into him with a shoulder/arm tackle and MISS  you see fucking STARS!!  I know this 1st hand and only a moron would do THAT on purpose.  I know I never did.  Not because I was being nice mind you but because BOTH parties receive the SAME amount of equal force to the cranium, neck/spine.  It's not good.   
I was about to end this and just remembered such an incident where I hit one of my "own" players by accident head to head on a QB sandwich sack and we both went down and out for a play or two while the QB just lost a few yards.  Bill and I both had blood flowing from bridge cuts after that one not to mention the few minutes of seeing stars on a bright shiny day.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> what about atherjen?
> 
> from what i read you Canadians got it pretty rough. you cant even find good supplements up there.



bro let's face it.. ALL those Canadian gals have to stay!!!! There are even more then just the 2 of them here but I just didn't want to put a whole list together.  J'Bo is a close friend of mine here which is why I singled her out.  
Regarding the Mounties having it ruff there,, YEA man I concur.  Poor bastards need all the help they can get.  I have to vote for them all to stay. They need us. hahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ban johnny??
> 
> 
> Wow......well, you guyS know that I used to not be able to stand him and was very vocal about it. Probably too vocal.
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i think you misread the last 2 posts metal. we dont want to ban johnnny. we both said we both respect johnnny now. johnnny is just the type of person who can very easily be taken the wrong way. i agree he is a cool guy and brings knowledge to this site.  johnnny aint as cool as me ..... but hes cool enough.



Shit how did I miss this!!!  I just wasted all that time addressing that same post from MVP!!! all I had to do was  write:   "see above post"  damn.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Oh no, no....I didnt misundertsand at all. I was answering the original intent of the first post against johnny, not you and FS.



OH FUQ ME!!! IF I SAW THIS POST I WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO WRITE EITHER OF THE LAST 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 26, 2004)

bulletproof



> i used to think johnnny was a little defensive at first but i have
> nothing against him now. he is simply here for the reasons the rest of us
> are. we just have to accept each others differences. i respect anyone
> who can bring even the slighest bit of knowledge to this board. everyones
> ...



Thanks for the words Bullet Proof & Firestorm to.


Metal V Player



> But guess what? One day I said "lemme see if this cat is really a fuqwad" and I PMd him with a simple question. Now a REAL fuqwad would have responded negatively, but with good reason seeing as how I was a fuqwad to him first. Johnny, on the other hand, responded like there had never been anything wrong between us. Didnt bring up one negative issue. I think that says volumes right there. We've been cool ever since.




Thanks for the words, to you to Metal V player & Firestorm as well.

From what I've seen ppl get mad at others when they don't agree with an individuals opinion/s regarding different issues.

& From what I've also noticed if an individual is hiding something & that individual is confronted, the accused individual may realize that the accuser hit the button right on the knob so they react defensively b/c they know there's truth to there accusation & that's the only way they know how to react.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Johnny I just know how it is sometimes and with some people.  There are people here that i'm sure would love to see me banned as well.  Why? Only because I disagree with them from time to time or I give it RIGHT back to them when for no reason they start shit with me.  So to all of them.. they can go fuck themselves and to everyone else, I enjoy your company and your conversations and this group is much larger.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 26, 2004)

firestorm



> Johnny I just know how it is sometimes and with some people.  There are
> people here that i'm sure would love to see me banned as well.  Why?
> Only because I disagree with them from time to time or I give it RIGHT
> back to them when for no reason they start shit with me.  So to all of
> ...



I 2nd that notion, if you dont' like someone's opinions that's your problem, too bad for you. There's no reason to drag out a negative discussion for weeks.

That's no reason to ban anyone just b/c you don't agree with someone regarding certain issues.


----------



## V Player (Sep 26, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> OH FUQ ME!!! IF I SAW THIS POST I WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO WRITE EITHER OF THE LAST 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO!!! ........ you're too much! That whole post log was funnier than hell cause I knew you'ds ee that one eventually.



			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I 2nd that notion, if you dont' like someone's opinions that's your problem, too bad for you. There's no reason to drag out a negative discussion for weeks.


Yup. But certain people love to tell people they are wrong, even when it doesn have anything to do with facts, but opinions. Now I can see someone correcting someone who says something like....whey protein is slow absorbing. We all know its not, so correction is needed. But to try and get people to not like something (like wrestling) and belittle them just because they dont like it is not right. But it happens.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 27, 2004)

Normally, I love all.  But there is this retard that I wouldn't mind sending on his way.  He looks like Joey Buttafuko's ugly step-sister.  He's got the lowest IQ of all the dumbells in his pics.  For some reason, thinks that his physique is so good, it allows him to criticize others'.   Which is funny, cause there's 12-year old girls out there with bigger legs.  What was his name, again?  Fat....no.....Fag....no....FireFag!!!!  (Something like that.  )

P.S.   is not a "gang sign", you moron.  So...stupid.....


----------



## Fade (Sep 27, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> If you had the powers of a SuperMod and could ban members....
> 
> Who would you ban and why?


Everyone....cuz I could.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! ........ you're too much! That whole post log was funnier than hell cause I knew you'ds ee that one eventually.
> 
> Yup. But certain people love to tell people they are wrong, even when it doesn have anything to do with facts, but opinions. Now I can see someone correcting someone who says something like....whey protein is slow absorbing. We all know its not, so correction is needed. But to try and get people to not like something (like wrestling) and belittle them just because they dont like it is not right. But it happens.



I thought you would get a kick out of that MVP


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> I thought you would get a kick out of that MVP


He he.....we hispanic ninjas have a good sense of humor.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

That you do MVP. When you say Hispanic  does that make you Mexican, Puerto Rican etc??


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

Born in Mexico, but my family's origins are not native past the great grand parents, I dont think. Lotsa Spanish and other European plus some Asian, but very little. Thats me in my avatar, but I am NOT that tanned naturaly. Im very, VERY fair complected for a hispanic of Mexican birth. But I DO love how I tan. Thats where the "carmelicious" part of my wrestling character's name comes from, LMAO!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha  good name  by the way I love Mexican food essa. hahahaha


----------



## V Player (Oct 2, 2004)

I love Mexican food too, but mainly because we really dont eat it very often here in my house, LOL. Lets just say my family has never been the typical Mexican family. Most of us are all conservative Republican and we are more traditional American than anything else. Me personaly, I love to cook and have been doing it for ages. Im pretty darned good, actually *wink*. But when I cook rarely Mexican, its usually some type of cosmopolitan faire.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Well when you look at society as a whole I doubt very many Americans eat primarily their ethinc food on a daily basis.  I know German Americans and I've never had german dishes at their house.  I found that Italians are the only ones I "personnally" know that eat Italian meals on regular basis'.  Indians do as well but I don't know any personnally. I just smell it in the neighborhood every night at dinner time next door.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> If you had the powers of a SuperMod and could ban members....
> 
> Who would you ban and why?


_Hmm.. I don´t know. _


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hmm.. I don´t know. _


This thread is 6months old Vieope.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2005)

_I´m slow. _


----------

